# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن >  سوال در مورد تابع setTimeout

## morteza271

من یه تابع با جاوا اسکریپت نوشتم به این اسم :change_image(n)
که این تابع بر اساس متغیر ورودی n که یک عدد است تصویر داخل یک تگ img رو عوض میکنه...
در انتهای تابع از تابع setTimeout() به این صورت setTimeout("change_image('n')" , 5000);
استفاده کرده ام ولی جواب نمیده و درست کار نمیکنه!!! مشکلش چیه؟!!
البته بگم به صورتهای زیر هم استفاده کردم ولی جواب نمیده!!!
setTimeout("change_image(n)" , 5000);
setTimeout('change_image(n)' , 5000);

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

سلام.
کافیه بدین شکل عمل کنید:


setTimeout(function() {
    change_image(n);
}, 5000);

موفق باشید.

----------

